# Cats and Christmas trees (a lethal combination....)



## jujube (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2019)

Our cat is always on her best behavior!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't have a cat anymore,   but I've been told that if you get a Blue Spruce or Black Hill Spruce tree for Christmas that cats will stay away.

Any truth to that?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I don't have a cat anymore,   but I've been told that if you get a Blue Spruce or Black Hill Spruce tree for Christmas that cats will stay away.
> 
> Any truth to that?


Dunno Bonnie but a citrus spray is a deterrent...they don't like it, supposedly.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2019)

I say let the cats enjoy Christmas and help make family memories.



I remember when I was little we used to put the Christmas tree in the corner and string wire around the middle of it so the cat couldn't tip it over when he started climbing it or batting at his reflection in the ornaments.  

In those days we didn't have a Christmas tree stand we used a galvanized bucket filled with rocks and water, the tree skirt was an old bed sheet draped around the base of the tree.

I remember that cat enjoying Christmas but I can't for the life of me remember what Santa Claus brought me that year.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh how adorable. My cat loves sitting under the tree swatting at balls. I sometimes hear them falling in the middle of the night


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)

Some years back we submitted a poem to a magazine called The Christmas cat.  We each wrote our own version.  Here's mine:

*The Christmas Cat

By Me*


Taffy


*Our cat loves Christmas,

And that is that.

In fact we call her

The Christmas cat.



She lies and looks

At the Christmas yard,

She looks and stares,

And stares so hard.



When she was small,

She loved to crawl.

She crawled right

Through the scene.



Our cat’s an indoor cat,

No longer out of doors,

But this tree has no smell,

And this bird never soars.



Now she’s old and big,

And just lies still

Content to

Sleep and dream.



Dreams of birds and moles,

And mice and cream.

That’s what’s in

Her sleepy dream.




Big glass balls are hung so high,

Like big glass moons up in the sky.

The little girls on their sled,

The fire engine painted red.



Two ducks a floating

On the pond,

The red barn and farm

That now are gone.



Cherubs on high

And wagons low

She watched them all

In the soft lights glow.



The train is gone

And in it’s place

One engine of coal

And one of glass.



A little bird sits in her nest,

Warming little eggs.

She snuggly rests

Her little head and legs.



Two little mice

Asleep so nice

Inside their walnut shell

And dream of cats asleep as well.



Her hearings gone,

And she’s half blind,

But in this cold December,

In dreams she can remember.



Our cat just looks and stares

And wonders why this tree is there.

And to herself she seems to say

“Enjoy it while it’s here”!



P.S. Maybe it’s only the nearby heating register!*​


----------

